

How to quadruple your wealth in a six hour plane flight - maneesh
http://maneeshsethi.com/how-to-quadruple-your-wealth-in-a-six-hour-plane-flight/

======
brc
The title is a misnomer. You don't quadruple your wealth by going somewhere
else, you just cut your burn rate by a 3/4. Moving to another country to eat
up your savings is a very short term strategy - a lot of fun perhaps, but
short term all the same.

A more useful discussion would be how to move to another country and run your
web based business, or to become ramen profitable in a country where the ramen
is pretty cheap.

